# Funny comments about my incision...



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

I had to laugh at some of the things said about my incision, so I thought I'd share them and give you all a good laugh, too!

*Know-it-all male patient:* _(looking at my neck)_ Tracheotomy?
*Me:* No...thyroidectomy.
*Know-it-all male patient:* _(rolls his eyes)_ Well...they're the same thing!

_Uh...OK...you win..._

*Male patient:* Did you cut your neck?
*Me:* No...I hired someone to do it. Seriously, though, I just had a partial thyroidectomy.
*Male patient:* Oh, wow. Sorry to hear that. Now, I don't want to talk about "woman problems", but...why did they go in there?
*Me:* Uh...because that's where your thyroid _is_.
*Male patient:* I had no idea! Wow...I'm so glad guys don't have thyroids...

_Do I burst his bubble now or later?_

*Two-year-old niece:* Auntie, you have a big band-aid on your neck!
*Me:* Yes, I do! It's because I have a big "owie" on my neck.
*Two-year-old niece:* _(Looks at me sadly)_ Mommy will make it better.

_Awwwwww!!!_

I'm still waiting to convince someone that I just had a head transplant...


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

LOL to men not having them!

I had two people think mine was a cervical fusion. One of them was the doctor that did my lumbar fusion. I went in for my 6 months check up, and he said "what the heck?". I wanted to tease little kids at work it was the consequence for over due library books, but decided not to.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Those are indeed funny comments, adagio!

Regarding men not having thyroid glands.... when I needed surgery, I had to tell the project manager on the project I was working on, since I reported to him. His body language and facial expressions told me he was clearly embarrassed by the conversation. He then asked what's a thyroid, and where is it...not to be nosey, but to educate himself. He thought it was a female "part." Ugh.


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

This forum needs a "like" button, just for the above two comments!


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Too funny ladies...I have two funny ones. A few days after surgery I had run in to Kohls to get a baby gift...somewhere there is a little boy in physical therapy from turning his neck so quick - he was so cute I thought his neck was going to turn completely around as we passed! He was a hoot! I had to giggle his eyes were big as saucers....The other one is when my neighbor told me my bandaid "must have slipped". Incision was never covered but the two drain holes below it had a large bandaid.....when she came over she was like, "ummmm your bandaid is not where it needs to be!" What I cannot believe is how rapid it is healing!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Awesome! That's hilarious! (And yes, this healing process is WAY faster than I would have expected!)

Funny moment today: I got my printed out final pathology report. (I knew the results, but my surgeon gave me all the details via hard copy today.) I read through it, and the report says that the non-nodular part of my thyroid lobe was "beefy".

"BEEFY?!?!?" That's hysterical! It's hours later, and I'm still laughing at it! That is most definitely blog-worthy...I shall write something amusing in the next day or so...

Beefy thyroid...it's what's for dinner... OMG...I'm such a dork!


----------



## nichristeve (Sep 7, 2012)

LOL...those comments are funny...can't wait to go back to work and see what people say to me.
So far, I just get people looking at me once, then looking up over my head somewhere, or they stare right at my neck!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Head transplant...somebody needs to use the head transplant line!!! Nichristeve, I nominate you!


----------



## Julia65 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm going to save up that head transplant come back and put it to good use someday. Those are hilarious Adagio!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

This one just in tonight, from my two-year-old niece, as we were eating dinner:

"I see it...I SEE it!"

"What do you see? A birdie? A squirrel?"

"I SEE _IT_!!! Auntie, I can see your owie. It's big."

I love that kid...she's priceless!


----------

